# 2008 PSE's on line



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

The 2008 PSE's our now on thewebite :darkbeer:
http://www.pse-archery.com/08_line.php
DFA


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I've seen them before, but it won't let me see them again. Links won't work for me.


----------



## Harvstr (Feb 10, 2006)

either its not working, or this is a hoax, haha. it still says 2007 product line and has all the old bows, even the xforce isn't in it......???


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

Not working for me either?


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Links are broken, may want to get a webmaster on that ASAP. I know there are lots that want to see the new lineup.....


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe it wasn't supposed to be released to the public yet (or only for dealers) so they took it down again.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know what's going but I just clicked on the link and it worked for me.
You can also go to www.pse-archery.com, scroll down the main page until you get to "2008 Bow Line".
Hope this helps,
DFA


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Just tried both links, they both worked for me........... 
DFA


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

I just tried it and links wwere working except the first one.

The moneymaker looks kinda....ugly


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Works for me...

The X Force SS looks interesting......


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

They all look good to me!


----------



## Lancaster (Apr 19, 2003)

Worked fine for me. I wonder how well their 26" and 28" x force are going to go over.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Yep, working now. Nice lineup, Moneymaker isn't the most asthetic looking machine but it's probably a shooter.....


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

I think the new bows are sweet. The money maker risor reminds me kinda of the heritage optima style. a type of competition recurve risor. I'll bet its a real shooter. as well as the shark. I was happy to see it make a comback. seeing how I still have my 2005 nrg hybrid shark. which is a sweet shooter. the designs are going to turn heads. as well as all the tourneys they will win. they will talk for days on how ugly they are. but at the end of the day. can you tell your buds that they got owned by one !!!! and they will.....
great job and good luck PSE!!!! and props on the new browning grand illusion too. nice!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

none of the links to the bow pics will work for me for a 2 month old computer i find this odd


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> none of the links to the bow pics will work for me for a 2 month old computer i find this odd


Do you have Adobe Reader or Acrobat? The pics are all in pdf.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I have to admit, some of the new bows look rather...interesting to say the least, but performance wise they look real nice...I'm tempted to go try out some of them when the local shop gets them in.

So many X force's... :nod:


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Look at the X Force Long Draw. Doesn't it look like a Mojo with the X-force limbs and cam ?

Nice recicling...

TomG


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

I am actually quite dissapointed...

I LOVE the x force and x force 7 , awesome looking bow!

But.....the rest of the line?
I really hate to sound so negative, but does anyone really say they like the designs of the bows this year besides the x force ?

that said I may still look at getting the x force 7


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

TomG said:


> Look at the X Force Long Draw. Doesn't it look like a Mojo with the X-force limbs and cam ?
> 
> Nice recicling...
> 
> TomG


If you would have read a little on it you would see that they used the Mojo riser so you would be correct. :wink:


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Cornering the market on ugly !*

PSE definitely needs to hire back the guy who designed the old Mach series bows.
Like the Mach 6, 8, and 10 etc.
Those were sharp looking bows. :thumbs_up
The new PSE 08' bows are the ugliest lineup of all time.  :thumbs_do


Sag.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> PSE definitely needs to hire back the guy who designed the old Mach series bows.
> Like the Mach 6, 8, and 10 etc.
> Those were sharp looking bows. :thumbs_up
> The new PSE 08' bows are the ugliest lineup of all time.  :thumbs_do
> ...


No, that honour went to the '07 Bowtechs!:wink:


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Bet the bows grow on everyone. Look at new trucks - ford, chevy, and dodge. Everytime a new one comes out I don't like them, then a month or two later I want one.

I'm a hoyt guy now but I bet the new PSE's a great shooting bows - really like the looks of the shark - very nice.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

So i guess the Drury Brothers went to PSE?

They were all about Hoyt the last couple years?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

yep you didnt her bout drurys switch earlier this year


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

the links are working for me now


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

everyone was saying how ugly the xforce was when they first came out and now look at people are loving it . How many people did this bow win over after shooting it wonder how many will all the sudden like how the new ones shoot after shooting them? Probally a bunch


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

I wonder though why they renamed them the way they did.
The obviously built off some of last years risers, but then changed the names.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*nice*

I will have an Orange MoneyMaker X LF please.

I have always liked the orange risers. I shot a PSE for the first time (it was the X-force) this past August. It shot beautifully. 

Love the looks of the new line-up !!!!!


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought my first PSE this year, the X-Force and I love the bow I was looking forward to the 08 line as I was looking at replacing my Apex7 for FITA. I 'll give the PSE line a go but if they don't shoot incredibly well their is no way I will pay for anyting that BUTT ugly that is not a shooter.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*pics*

Hey guys my pc is very old i carnt check out the pse pics on there site could some one please post some pics Thanks shane


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*you know.......*

...i dont normally think of looks as a big issue...but im sorry those are UGLY!!! i dont care how well those things shoot. I can barely look at them. Just one man's opinion. I hope they shoot well for those of you who buy them.


----------

